# World Cup Qualifications - South America 11-12 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Bolivia v Peru 
11/10/2008 20:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (19) 
Argentina v Uruguay

11/10/2008 22:10 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (21) 
Colombia v Paraguay

12/10/2008 00:20 BST
  2.30 3.10 2.90 All Bets (19) 
Venezuela v Brazil

12/10/2008 21:00 BST
  7.00 3.75 1.45 All Bets (19) 
Ecuador v Chile

12/10/2008 23:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (19)


----------

